# 5 months - opinion please



## egyptshepherdguy (Jan 25, 2014)

We had a litter of 9 puppies born January 19th (now 5 months old)

Each puppy has had erect ears early on (4 - 8 weeks) however this male puppy has one ear that goes up and one ear goes down, despite the advice given by a vet.

They have been to the vet and tried vitamin b12 injections, calcium,minerals, various imported tablets, chew toys and binding, 

I have told the owners they should stop all of this and requested they send me photos which they have done whilst the ears are erect (I assume after being taped)

The owners are very frustrated and will try one last resort - the vet will suture the cartilage at the base of the ear and threading it between the two ears under the skin to hold them in the correct position.

Its frustrating for me as people have cited "the puppy is not pure"

I have made the offer to examine the ears and its the first photos or communication I have had from the owners

Do people feel these ears will stand up - I say YES


----------



## egyptshepherdguy (Jan 25, 2014)

These are the other puppies from the same litter


----------



## egyptshepherdguy (Jan 25, 2014)

The father


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

4GSD - Ears Up

Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

It is normal for many German Shepherd puppies to have their ears go up and down, or even stay down all the time, until six months, sometimes more. That is when the cartilage hardens after teething. My last puppy's ears did not come up until he was six and a half months old, without taping or any other efforts.


----------



## carlock (May 2, 2016)

So, basically they are going to sew their dogs ears to his head. Good grief.


----------



## egyptshepherdguy (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## egyptshepherdguy (Jan 25, 2014)

As a breeder I made her aware the father's ears were up and down for the first 6 months and even sent a photo I tend just to agree with people and nod all I can do is advise here is a photo of dad at 6 months 

I have been a member here for 2 years, really my first headache but a case of customer is always right


----------



## egyptshepherdguy (Jan 25, 2014)

As a responsible breeder I spent nearly 2 hours explaining and the "ear set" image forms part of my "puppy welcome pack"

I have even created a social media group for everyone who has ever had a dog or puppy from me to show transparency, unfortunately some people don't keep an open channel of communication and place a question mark over my quality and reputation.

It always makes the hobby of trying to improve the breed and see the final outcome that little bit more frustrating.

All I can do is advise and refer to customer to a vet, you can take a horse to water but can't force it to drink..


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Genetics absolutely plays a role. I think it is way too early to start worrying about ears not being up. Even if they don't go up, that is not indicative of the puppy not being purebred.


----------



## egyptshepherdguy (Jan 25, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Genetics absolutely plays a role. I think it is way too early to start worrying about ears not being up. Even if they don't go up, that is not indicative of the puppy not being purebred.


Thanks I am not worried, its the person who purchased the puppy. I use a wait and see approach, I am confident they will stand up just wanted an opinion.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ugh! I wouldn't like someone sewing an ear either. Not at this stage. 

Gluing it is fine, I think leerberg has a method. But sewing it? GSD ears are so expressive. The idea that the pup will be pulling at those stitches when he sees or hears something that naturally causes the ears to move is horrible. I have a dog with one ear down. Oscar. It is what it is. His ears are STILL expressive. And I hardly notice the ear is down now.


----------



## HappyFurKid (May 31, 2014)

selzer said:


> Ugh! I wouldn't like someone sewing an ear either. Not at this stage.
> 
> Gluing it is fine, I think leerberg has a method. But sewing it? GSD ears are so expressive. The idea that the pup will be pulling at those stitches when he sees or hears something that naturally causes the ears to move is horrible. I have a dog with one ear down. Oscar. It is what it is. His ears are STILL expressive. And I hardly notice the ear is down now.


I agree with Selzer. I can't imagine why a vet would agree to do that at 5 months unless he/she doesn't have much experience with the breed. Can you have them return the dog to you and give them one from the next litter? It's better than having this poor dog suffer for life. When the ears are fully up in a month or two (on their own) you can rehome this sweet pup to a loving home.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

HappyFurKid said:


> I agree with Selzer. I can't imagine why a vet would agree to do that at 5 months unless he/she doesn't have much experience with the breed. Can you have them return the dog to you and give them one from the next litter? It's better than having this poor dog suffer for life. When the ears are fully up in a month or two (on their own) you can rehome this sweet pup to a loving home.


 
Frankly, if these people have had the puppy for a couple of months and are not attached to the point where they would return it for another, sorry, but no, I wouldn't want them to have another puppy. And, they won't listen to you and are going with a vet that might put another pup in just as much discomfort and possibly real trouble to. I would call and ask if they want to return the puppy for a full refund. Get the puppy back, if you are very lucky, and then you won't have to worry about them with another puppy.


----------



## egyptshepherdguy (Jan 25, 2014)

HappyFurKid said:


> I agree with Selzer. I can't imagine why a vet would agree to do that at 5 months unless he/she doesn't have much experience with the breed. Can you have them return the dog to you and give them one from the next litter? It's better than having this poor dog suffer for life. When the ears are fully up in a month or two (on their own) you can rehome this sweet pup to a loving home.


Our written policy is no refund or exchange, I am in Egypt and that's simply inviting problems as people want something for nothing and once you give them an inch they don't appreciate it - they come back for a mile.

We do however have a warranty that covers genetic illness that could result in the puppy being euthanised. If there is a real problem or concern we look at solutions and listen and work with the customer.

I am sure once the dogs ears are up all will be fine.. 

I will certainly touch base with the customer in 4 weeks while they cool down, the dog was never taken to the vet so I assume all is well. I hope its something we can look back at and laugh about.

Sometimes I feel my hobby to "improve and share my enthusiasm for the breed" is in fact "making a rod to break my own back"

Lesson learned - it looks like I have to include a clause about ears in my warranty and include information about them in my "puppy pack"


----------

